# Deleted guys, oil question



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If it's CK-4 rated it will work fine. CK-4 is the new CJ-4 which (I think) used to be CI-4, those would work fine as well. It's more peace of mind than anything, if the oil follows those standards then it's not going to blow up. 

Having said that I use Rotella T6 5W40. Cause I like spending money and it makes me feel all fuzzy on the inside. It's a blend between PAO and hydrocracked. I think (hope?). As well as all the traditional additives.

Amsoil is more expensive and is synthesized off the remains of gold bars. But such is the price of PAO oils I guess.

Honestly you could role with the cheapest crap you find at walmart, and as long as it goes by one of those standards and you change at least every 5k miles I doubt the engine would degrade any quicker than using the spendy oils.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Aaron/VA said:


> What oil are you guys running in your deleted CTD? It was suggested to me from another member that Amsoil 3000 series would be the best oil to run in an vehicle with no emissions equipment. Just curious what you guys are running.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


I am still running the low saps Amsoil. The other oils have opened my interest, I just haven't made the switch. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Quite a few close friends of mine suggested Brad Penn oil for a delete truck. Since there is no more emissions, oil rating isn't as critical.

One of them same less silica and 30% loner oil life when they sent in oil samples to Blackstone.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Running AMSOIL European Car Formula in mine (ran out, and had to grab a bottle of the euro-spec Mobil 1 at O'Reilly to finish the last oil change). 

So what's the thought process on switching to a more readily-available synthetic since it's deleted? Hadn't thought of that before... I'd much rather run the AMSOIL Signature Series or that Mobil 1 goodness rated to 15k miles. I typically change my oil once a year anyways.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The oil the OP mentions is most likely the "BEST" but not at all necessary for all users. Since I'm a 10K/year driver, I'd probably not use it. Rotella T6 at once a year 10K intervals would be just fine IMO. I still have one more change of Pennzoil Euro L left I'll use then I haven't made up my mind for sure. I wish walmart had a 5W-40 diesel rated supertech oil for under $20. I'd most likely use that but no luck. 

Brad Penn is made an hour from my house and is a quality product. It's the fleet oil at my family's large construction company. There's pickup trucks that get beat to **** with 250+K on them running Brad Penn. Regular maintenance is key more than what oil you use.


----------

